# Raleigh, NC Shyness & Social Anxiety July Meetup



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

When:
Saturday, July 22, 2006, 2:00 PM
This is United Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Day

Where:
(A location for this event hasn't been chosen yet)
Description:
This will be the very first Meetup for The Raleigh Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Group!

We'll use the time to get to know each other, talk about being People Who Suffer From Shyness, and discuss what we want out of our Meetups.

Go to Meetup.com to signup:
http://shyness.meetup.com/129/events/5003098/

Hope to see you there!


----------

